# wiper pulse board location



## amsuco (Jun 20, 2002)

The mechanic at the dealership says that my '85 C-10, with intermittent wipers, needs a new pulse board. Is the board in the motor assembly or under the dash? Before I spend the big bucks on a new board, I want to look for a broken connection.


----------



## TFL (Mar 29, 2001)

It is in a cse with the wiper moter on most. Usually on the engine side of th Fire wall


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

Pulse boards are pretty cheap. I think I gave $12 for mine. Saves a lot of hunting and headaches.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

A pulse 'board'?

80's GM trucks had a silver coloured module under the steering column (has cooling fins on it) that controls the delay. It plugs in between the connector halves. If it was removed and the connector halves joined directly you'd have regular wipers. I just did that job on my '82 with '87 parts.

I also priced a new module b/c mine is acting all weird. They told me that there aren't many left in the system... price was a little over $50 Cdn.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Part should look like the attached picture and should be located above the steering column. Delco part # 15598496


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats the animal!


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

I stand corrected. I read 85, and was thinking 88-up, where the pulse 'board' is actually a circuit board, under the wiper motor cover. 

Sorry for the mis-information. My bad.


----------

